# Gold on HP printer cartridges



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how much gold is found in the printed circuit strip found on HP and other ink jet cartridges? If I remove these strips, are the cartridges recyclable? Thanks!


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 19, 2008)

rjf212 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much gold is found in the printed circuit strip found on HP and other ink jet cartridges? If I remove these strips, are the cartridges recyclable? Thanks!



You would be better off turning them in for credit. We get $3 for each one at Staples.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah waste of time for the flash thin gold that would be on them! Better on the trade in - there is a post to a recycle web site that buys them and cell phones for a few dollars a piece.

Glynn


----------

